
The new way police are surveilling you: Calculating your threat ‘score’ - diafygi
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/the-new-way-police-are-surveilling-you-calculating-your-threat-score/2016/01/10/e42bccac-8e15-11e5-baf4-bdf37355da0c_story.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10878509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10878509)
58+ comments

